# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Speech recognition, Verbio, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Verbio

Home page - verbio.com/#solutionsblock

----------

